
Apache leaks process memory - CVE-2017-9798 (Optionsbleed) - syvanen
http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2017-9798
======
syvanen
Proof of Concept:
[https://github.com/hannob/optionsbleed](https://github.com/hannob/optionsbleed)

There's also Arstechnica article: [https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/09/apach...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/09/apache-bug-leaks-contents-of-server-memory-for-all-to-see-
patch-now/)

Tracking fix publishing:

* Debian: [https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2017-9798](https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2017-9798)

* Ubuntu: [https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2...](https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-9798.html)

* Red Hat: [https://access.redhat.com/security/cve/CVE-2017-9798](https://access.redhat.com/security/cve/CVE-2017-9798) and [https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=CVE-2017-9798](https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=CVE-2017-9798)

